# Catfish



## bigonegotaway (Nov 2, 2005)

This is a test


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

a test of what???? you already know where they at, you gotta good spot to fish, tell us what and where :headknock


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

yellow cat and crappie, best two eating fish that swims


----------



## bigonegotaway (Nov 2, 2005)

StevePage said:


> a test of what???? you already know where they at, you gotta good spot to fish, tell us what and where :headknock


Testing to see if the pictures would appear. Lake Conroe the is the lake, you'll have to ask rainbowrunner where, I couldn't tell you where. I know where but I don't know how to tell you where. Does that make since.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*another test*

We are actually pretty good at catching fish but I suck postig pictures. I'm trying to avoid the dreaded red X.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Passed*

Wow, that didn't really come out right. I guess I better proof read before hitting the go button. Those were some Conroe cat's, crappie, and Bluegill (freshwater grouper) the wife and I caught last week.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dang rainbow!! I haven't been on a good panfish trip in a while. Kudos!!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

This is getting outta hand....

Ohh...crystal ball....I do see a boat coming into view....(now if I can just figure out a place to store it!!)

My freezer demands it needs to be filled.

Thanks for the great post.

SwampRat!


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

I need to get out there and get me some of those!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> Dang rainbow!! I haven't been on a good panfish trip in a while. Kudos!!


Yea Palerider, I used to pull that rig all over Texas chasing bass tournaments. But finally one day I woke up and "smelled the coffee". I still like to bass fish occasionally, but it's way down the priority list now...Dale


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Rainbow,

What part of the lake are y'all bream fishing? Boat docks, timber, where? And are y'all fishing bait or artificials?


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Conroe*

Palerider,

I have brushpiles all over the lake that we've sunk or found over the years , but we (bigonegotaway) and myself mostly fish in Adkins and Little Lake creeks. He is a die-hard catfisherman and I've become an addicted crappie fanatic. I fish mostly with bass assasin jigs for crappie and David uses cheesebait or shad. My wife would rather catch the big bluegills, and right now they are swarming the brushpiles. I've found that when I go catfishing with David I can just about forget about catching crappie. He has a gig Robalo CC and I use a basscat bass boat (teal green). You've proabably seen us out there before.

Dale


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

That's a great mixed bag! Looks like a lot of fun. As Palerider will attest, I too am a fan of Mr. Crappie. Um, Um, good!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*crossing*

looks like some of the bluegill have been cross breeding with and Oscar, Never seen black and green in that pattern and one has orange on the tail

Wes


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Those are some great bluegill. Man o Man what I'd give to be on 'em with ultra-light. It's been too long. CF?


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Conroe*

Right now's the time to get em. I've been catching lots of big bluegill as well as cats on jigs while crappie fishing. You could really load up if you were fishing just for bream. Heard some folks have really been catching some slabs around the grass at the dam.

Dale


----------



## bconroe (Oct 22, 2006)

what did your wife use for bait to catch those bluegills?


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Bait*

She likes to use regular old earthworms, but we caught a few on the crappie jigs too...Dale


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Where are the FISH??????*

Getting ready to load up now! Heading to adkin's creek area ! Where have you been catching all the bream and crappie @what depth? North or south? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Conroe*

Right now the crappie are anywhere from 12 - 24 ft. Shallow early, deeper midday. Brushpiles and tank dams. There are several big brushpiles I fish out in the middle of adkins creek when the wind isn't too bad that have been holding lots of fish. Bream are everywhere there are grassbeds in 10 -12 ft, around deeper boatdocks, and pond dams. Dale



megafish said:


> Getting ready to load up now! Heading to adkin's creek area ! Where have you been catching all the bream and crappie @what depth? North or south? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Big bluegill on small spinning gear.... nothing better in fresh water.


----------

